#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  > مشکل: پرداخت اینترنتی حق اشتراک

## mahvareh321

سلام مهندس جان
من برای دانلود یک فایل که خیلی فوری هم بود! تصمیم به خرید اشتراک از سایت شما نمودم
هزینه به صورت پرداخت اینترنتی در ساعت 13:25 مورخ 7/1/98 به شکل موفق آمیز انجام شد. 
متاسفانه تا این لحظه هنوز نمیتونم فایلی رو دانلود کنم.
واقعا فکر نمیکردم انقدر بخواد زمان ببره.
اگر می دونستم اینجوری میشه منصرف میشدم.
ممنون میشوم پیگیری کنید.                                              
مشخصات پرداخت:
تاریخ
زمان
درگاه
بانک پذیرنده
کد پذیرنده
نام پذیرنده
شماره سند
شماره کارت مبدا
ش.ارجاع تراکنش
ش.پیگیری درگاه
کد ترمینال

1398/01/07
13:25:15
اینترنت   بانک
الکترونیک   پارسیان
255757759
http://www.zarinpal.co
13740047217
5892101010504302
710669592816
746685
44563408

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mahvareh321

میخوام از این آدرس فایل رو بگیرم:
https://www.irantk.ir/threads/95807-...8%A7%DB%8C-s90 نمیشه :پرداخت اینترنتی حق اشتراک:  :پرداخت اینترنتی حق اشتراک:

----------


## persia.r

با درود پرداخت انلاین مشکل دارد لطفا راهنمایی میکنید ممنونم

----------

